
People who dwell over decisions and constantly weigh trade-offs (assessment ori - whack
https://www.behaviorist.biz/oh-behave-a-blog/decision-making-style
======
lovestodonothin
Interesting article. I thought I was an assessment-oriented decision maker
since I often get paralyzed when I'm faced with life changing decisions. But
the assessment placed me closer to the locomotion-oriented.

I guess it would be helpful to know how one can work on making better
assessment-oriented decisions?

